# What about an SA trade test?



## blueparrot (Jun 30, 2009)

With floating weeks, it is often a crapshoot to consider what week to ask for. There may also be inconsistencies in the RCI website after the changes.  It would be helpful to do a trade test for SA weeks to give everyone a better idea of what is going on.  We would report our deposits used in the test by resort, size, and month.


----------



## mustapicht (Jun 30, 2009)

My 2BR Seapointer is still not pulling what it did before the "enhancements".  It improved from miserable to not very good.  For instance, places like Virginia now only show a few 1 BR units in the summer months for 2010, whereby before the changes I could get 2 BR units in Gold Crown places routinely.  Florida in November-December is also showing a lot fewer places, which is odd considering it is slow season there and I should be pulling pages and pages of hits in the Orlando area.


----------



## blueparrot (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a July Dik week in red season, 1BR, that now pulls only ~21,000.  Prior to the changes, my Dik week would always a bit over 120,000.  That is a huge difference.  Has anyone else with a Dik week been hit that hard?  It is definitely not worth giving to RCI in the future, if that is all it is going to get.  Maybe some weeks at Dik do better, and if they do, then it would be good to do a trade test to see which ones they are.  That is true for all resorts with floating weeks.


----------



## philemer (Jun 30, 2009)

A trade test, if one is organized, would have to take place on the Sightings/Distressed Forum. You'll find out a lot of info on DIK by searching that Forum and also this one. Best of luck.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 30, 2009)

mustapicht said:


> My 2BR Seapointer is still not pulling what it did before the "enhancements".  It improved from miserable to not very good.  For instance, places like Virginia now only show a few 1 BR units in the summer months for 2010, whereby before the changes I could get 2 BR units in Gold Crown places routinely.


This matches my experiences to a "T."


----------



## blueparrot (Jun 30, 2009)

Whereever it takes place, it would be helpful.  I have not seen anything of one being organized since RCI monkeyed around with its computer system, and any test before that would now be useless.


----------



## mustapicht (Jun 30, 2009)

I got a generic reply from RCI support basically giving me the standard line about them constantly re-evaluation resorts and trading power.  Although it is a generic response, my initial quesiton was whether or not they were done with their enhancements or if they were still fixing things.  From their response, and the mass email I got from RCI yesterday saying everything was now running smoothly, I have a feeling they have either de-valued the SA timeshares or there is still a problem that they are unaware of, and are therefore not going to change anything.

This is bad.  If it doesn't improve I'm going to let the timeshare go because it isn't worth paying the mgmt fees and RCI trade fee for what it can now pull.


----------



## skiner (Jun 30, 2009)

Is anyone up for a mass email campaign to the President of RCI?  Just a thought since everyone else I talk to at RCI talks to me like I know nothing about trading power with timeshares.  

MY SA week would pull between 90-96 in Orlando including Disney.  After this last enhancement it would only pull 19 for a few weeks.  I called RCI to inquire about this and all I could get out of RCI was supply and demand.  I was told the trading power is the same it is just that there were not many units available in Orlando.  My week is now pulling 80-82 and of course, no Disney.  

Very frustrating to say the least.  

Liz


----------

